# What's Hot & What's Not



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's a new thread all fisherman can join in and add tad bits of info to. What's Hot? What's Not? Where are your fav places to fish and why? What are some of the worst places you've fished and why? Have fun with this!

Take it easy ya'll, I'm going.......:fishing:


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

It seems that people come to see where the HOT SPOTS are, but not willing to share! 39 people came to see "what's Hot & What's Not", but none left any type of notes. I just thought this could be a fun thread to help with the heated topic/thread I started a while ago. Ya'll know what I'm talking about! Anywho....later days, better....nah better not say that! Catch plenty of fish!!!!!!!!!!!:fishing::beer:


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

My favorite hot spot is Copahee Sound, aka redfishville. Located near Mt Pleasant SC this shallow sound is home to some of the most consistent fishing for 25-35 inch reds around.

The best part about copahee is that it's kayak friendly. Shallow waters and thousands of oyster mounds keep out most of the stinkpot crowd,


----------



## fishwhenican (Jun 5, 2009)

I like any of the beaches on Hatteras Island, but I understand the beach closings are making it pretty hard to fish anymore.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

My secret spot: the ocean.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

if I revealed the secret spot it wouldn't be a secret anymore now would it. The best advice get out on the water and away from the keyboard and fish you will learn like the rest of us where and when to fish place by trial and error. I've learned my spots over many of years on the bay, beaches and other place have I been told about places by others, yes, have I found them on my own, yes. One thing I don't do is spill the beans about them, I might tell friends and family but they do the same. The fun part is going and fishing do I always catch when I go or try a new spot no but I learn everytime I'm out that is the fun part. If you want to move up from Wannabeangler to seasoned angler do it the hard way trail and error. Kinda like fishing THE POINT most anyone can catch a drum there but when you can go elsewhere and catch them consistanly then you've stepped it up. Not trying to be an ass but you have to pay you're dues before you reap the benifits.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

It's called Spot Burning/
The internet is a powerful thing.
Want 20 guys on your secret spot? 50?, 2 ?
General places are OK. 
You say Indian River Inlet is hot on the North side on the outgoing, it might be a little crowded next time you go, is all I;m saying.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

piling 98 HRBT


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

or the little jetty @ the west end of Chix beach


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

EdK ~if I revealed the secret spot it wouldn't be a secret anymore now would it. The best advice get out on the water and away from the keyboard and fish you will learn like the rest of us where and when to fish place by trial and error. I've learned my spots over many of years on the bay, beaches and other place have I been told about places by others, yes, have I found them on my own, yes. One thing I don't do is spill the beans about them, I might tell friends and family but they do the same. The fun part is going and fishing do I always catch when I go or try a new spot no but I learn everytime I'm out that is the fun part. If you want to move up from Wannabeangler to seasoned angler do it the hard way trail and error. Kinda like fishing THE POINT most anyone can catch a drum there but when you can go elsewhere and catch them consistanly then you've stepped it up. Not trying to be an ass but you have to pay you're dues before you reap the benifits. ~

I am a seasoned angler and I'm not looking to find "secret" spots, just opening a new thread for something less climatic/dramatic, but yet enjoyable by most. If you get upset from that....well....have a nice day fishing.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

PILING #137 AT OREGON INLET IF YOU DARE:beer:


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

What Hot?- The Atlantic Ocean

What's not?- The Chesapeake Bay

Understand now? Not looking for "secret spots".....but if you are to ignorant to see that.....well....never mind. No point in trying to explain..lol


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Well.....lets see. 

Whats hot? Bikini clad babes 

Whats not? Transgender Man Boobs exposed at Rehoboth beach !!

oh... you ment fishing....

whats hot?...... the striper bite under the lights around masseys landing and IRI

whats not?..... the size of this years croaker stock everywhere

:fishing:


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

cducer- to funny, but oh so true!


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

what's hot? inshore flounder bite. seems like every oyster rake has flounder in front of it
what's not? redfish bite. they've gone into hiding


----------



## crees (Jun 12, 2010)

I have heard Copahee Sound being a great place but I have never been there but plan to go.

Its good to see others in this forum also find it hot.


----------

